# Zebra Elysium by The Unfinished - Now on sale!



## TheUnfinished (Jul 9, 2014)

*Zebra Elysium* represents the soft, dark underbelly of cinematic underscore and ambient electronica. 128 patches full of of blissful leads, kinetic basslines, hypnotic sequences, brooding basses and sumptuous pads. 

Inspired by modern film scores that ripple with delicate, infectious analogue synths, Elysium packs a subtle punch. Think of the soundtracks of Cliff Martinez, James Newton Howard, Tom Tykwer and Henry Jackman, add in a little Vangelis and Tangerine Dream, and a sprinkle of BT and M83... that is *Elysium*.

The emphasis is on lush, lo-fi atmospheres; vintage, widescreen storytelling with a contemporary nuance. Equally at home evoking a dense, fog-set forest; rain-soaked Giger-esque futuristic metropolis; or glittering, steampunk citadel.

*Zebra Elysium* comes in two versions, the original Zebra2 soundset and a special expanded *Dark Edition* for Zebra HZ/Dark Zebra. The *Dark Edition* includes the original Zebra2 patches, but all has a bonus 128 sounds. These bonus sounds take the 128 original Elysium patches and push them in a darker, grittier, more analogue direction.

All the patches in *Zebra Elysium* come with dynamic flourishes programmed into the modwheel, and also make extensive use of Zebra's X/Y pads that are featured in the Perform window. Also, for Elysium, a number of the pad sounds feature modulation/gate effects that can be controlled via the pitchwheel.

*Zebra Elysium* is available for £19.99, with the *Dark Edition* priced at £29.99.

The usual Newsletter will be coming round shortly...



[flash width=425 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets/zebra-elysium-demo-tracks/&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

There is also now a new *Zebra Bundle*, if you are yet to dip your toes into the murky waters of my Zebra soundsets...


----------



## JohnG (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Elysium by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

Sounds great. Excellent work, as usual.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Elysium by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

Your on fire Matt!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Elysium by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

Cheers guys.


----------



## oxo (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Elysium by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

thanks! hunidity allows a interesting comparison between regular and zebraHZ.


----------



## JoKern (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Elysium by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

Sounds nice Matt. Cool demos. :D


----------



## onebluesphere (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Matt
Will the Dark edition include the zebra 2 sounds like last time with zebra serenity for zebra HZ?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 10, 2014)

onebluesphere @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> Hi Matt
> Will the Dark edition include the zebra 2 sounds like last time with zebra serenity for zebra HZ?


Yes, absolutely. So the Dark Edition comes with a total of 256 patches.


----------



## Lex (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Elysium by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

YAY!


----------



## Dan Drebing (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Zebra Elysium by The Unfinished - Coming Soon...*

I've been having a lot of fun with this and the other unfinished zebra packs since I drew them in the giveaway!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 11, 2014)

The following delicious Zebra products are now on sale! Come have a browse.

*Zebra Elysium*

*Zebra Elysium: Dark Edition*

*Zebra Bundle*


----------



## Resoded (Jul 11, 2014)

Excellent as always Matt, love having a growing collection of your patches. Also found it interesting that neither the Zebra 2 version or the HZ version was superior, just different. I liked some patches better for one version and not the other and vice versa.

I'm hoping for more Zebra and Omnisphere releases!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 11, 2014)

There's no need for hope...


----------



## woodsdenis (Jul 11, 2014)

Bought, used on track and sent to client. Great stuff Matt.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 11, 2014)

Help us Obiwan your our only hope - Alchemy users. 8) 



TheUnfinished @ Fri Jul 11 said:


> There's no need for hope...


----------



## JohnG (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice work, Matt. I also have been using it since downloading it this morning. Slides right in and makes things sound better!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 11, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Fri Jul 11 said:


> There's no need for hope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alchemy, Zebra – a Jedi craves not these things. Iris, Diva craves he does. The Zebra dark side clouds everything. Impossible to see the future is.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jul 12, 2014)

^ best comment ever! :D
Matt, wonderful presets!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the great comments people.

Alchemy remains on the 'to do' list. Iris... I'm not sure yet.

I can, however, confirm that before the year is out, there will be more Absynth, Omnisphere, Massive and Zebra. That's probably all I'll squeeze into 2014. Haven't decided if I'm doing anything special for Christmas this year.

Had enough fun working with Trilian and Diva to say that I will definitely be doing more. Maybe a dedicated Zebra HZ soundset. Would like to do another FM8 one as well, if there's enough interest in it.

I'm also working on my first proper sample library - something that hopefully can be used in just about every project you'll ever have! If I do it right. 

Of course, I reserve the right to completely change/ruin/prevaricate the above!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 16, 2014)

Just a couple of days left to use the discount code (if you're a newsletter subscriber) on either Zebra Elysium, Zebra Elysium: Dark Edition or the Zebra Bundle, my lovelies...


----------



## pmountford (Jul 17, 2014)

I was sitting on the fence with this library from listening to the demos but I watched Matt's video last night and realised how useful these patches could be - just loaded a few of them up this morning and EXTREMELY pleased I purchased.. 

(Question to self: After purchasing all of Matt's other Zebra Libs why did I ever doubt that these wouldn't be so good..)


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 17, 2014)

Picked up the Zebra bundle...a bargain with the discount. Thanks Matt


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 17, 2014)

I have it now and it is brilliant. Even the Dark one is brilliant! ☺ Great work Matt! It is another fun preset set for Zebra.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 17, 2014)

fyi- need the installation instructions for mac in the manual


----------



## JohnG (Jul 17, 2014)

here's what I have in my notes, gsilbers:

Folder for presets: 

Macintosh HD / Library / Audio / Presets / u-he /
-- then place Zebra2 presets into the Zebra2 folder or put HZ libraries elsewhere

I know that's not really so clear, but maybe it will help you.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 17, 2014)

i know - thus why its an fyi and not a how 
just a little help for the manual. 0oD 

also, if you right click on the folder inside zebra and select "reveal in finder" it will open the folder were the presets are located.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the further comments. 

Today is the last day to use the discount code.

About the Zebra file path... I hadn't previously included it because of some conflicting info, but during the release of Elysium I have discovered there does seem to one primary path for this, the one mentioned in this thread. So that will be included from now on... beacuse, yes, there is already another Zebra soundset done and ready to be released before the year is out. 

Thanks again.


----------



## JC_ (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for another great soundset! You convinced me to get the Dark Zebra. I was wondering though, since I just got the DZ, is there an upgrade path for Serenity to Serenity HZ?


Thanks,

JC_
[email protected]


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 19, 2014)

JC_ @ Fri Jul 18 said:


> Thanks for another great soundset! You convinced me to get the Dark Zebra. I was wondering though, since I just got the DZ, is there an upgrade path for Serenity to Serenity HZ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I'll PM you.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 19, 2014)

Elysium is really working for me. Thanks again.


----------



## JC_ (Jul 20, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Jul 19 said:


> I'll PM you.



Thanks Matt, I appreciate it.


----------



## benmrx (Jul 22, 2014)

Just picked this up..., man.. this is an AMAZING sound set!! It's gonna be perfect for the film I'm starting on today. There's a few presets in here that are suspiciously close to some sounds I've come up that required quite a few layers and CC tweakage. This is like one, big, awesome, inspiring short cut to _exactly_ what I'm hearing in my head. Especially the 'soundscapes' patches. 

Thank you!! 

P.S., I would personally be WAAAY into a future sound set that focused primarily on evolving soundscapes for Zebra.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 22, 2014)

Cheers. I occasionally take over other people's minds to get some ides for sounds. Oh, and don't forget to pick up your dry cleaning on Thursday!

Actually, I have rather neglected some of the other sound typs, including soundscapes, so far. Time to pull back on the number of pads for the fifth Zebra collection (as the fourth one's already done).

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------

